# ice fishing pics



## Norm70

Neone got any pics from this week?? I have not been able to get out yet and probably wont this weekend either because i have to do some work on my basement. between owning a new house and coaching bball there is no time for fishing yet! I am going nuts, show me at least someone is out having fun


----------



## njsimonson

Of course the day we caught the nice fish, I didn't take any Pics. Sad. Then the day I am ready for them...sloooow fishin'. Argh!


----------



## Scott Schuchard

Went out today in the snow for a few hours and Hammered the Gills could have limited out 2 times over but everything was C&R few were over the 9" mark


----------



## hunter121390

i wish we had ice on the water here. most places aroun here only have like 1/4-1/2 inch of ice on the water. just enough to keep the snow on it.  . i want to get out


----------



## Norm70

scott i was just wondering how often you make it back to glasgow? I was there this summer for a good friend of mines wedding. kinda a neat area.


----------



## MrSafety

Nice to see the Ice Buster bobber in the photo..........do you like them?


----------



## Norm70

ice busters are all i use. especially when fishing outside a house. They were a great thing to happen to ice fishing.


----------



## MrSafety

That's great to hear. One of my best friends is the inventor.......I use them in the spring for crappies from the boat too..............down here we're waiting patiently for safe ice......the snow isn't helping!


----------



## cavedude

Well this looks like it has potential to be the official 2007-2008 picture forum so here are a few from the first coulpe times out this year


----------



## Benelliman

Ice busters are the shizz. Whoever invented them will be a millionaire because of it.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

MrSafety said:


> Nice to see the Ice Buster bobber in the photo..........do you like them?


I love em thats about all i ever use now


----------



## Scott Schuchard

Norm70 said:


> scott i was just wondering how often you make it back to glasgow? I was there this summer for a good friend of mines wedding. kinda a neat area.


I make it back at least once for huntin and try to get back to do some campin at FT. Peck


----------



## canadianmoose

how much ice do ya's have out there?

i made my 1st trip of the year today, ice was a bit sketchy, had a bout an inch of slush ice, followed by 1-2 inches of slush, then 2-3 inches of white ice, and a inch of clear ice on the bottom, knee deep snow on the ground as well.

didnt venture far from shore and didnt stay long, so didnt have any bites

heres a couple pics


----------



## Norm70

I made out this weekend, no pics though. Had a bit of luck caught 10 perch and crappie. Lost a nice crappie down the hole cuz i was to lazy to bend down and pick it up. Ice was about 10 inches where i was. Ice was soft in spots but i would not be afraid to drive a atv on it. Lot of snow on the ice. I hope its not an early exit and we don't have 4 ft of snow on the ice at the end of dec. :beer:


----------



## Maverick

Mothergoose with her first iced eye...and a dandy at that!!! Congrates Mom!!!


----------



## Dan189

Early 24" northern taken near Walker MN on 3 1/2 inches of ice. fun stuff.


----------



## Norm70

Nice limit of SE nodak perch from last saturday. Was a fun day i caught 19 in about an hour then caught a released for about 4 hrs before i caught my 20th and called it a day. I caught close to 80 fish that were 10+ inches. Water clarity was awesome where i was and you could see to about 15 ft. I was actuially getting perch off the bottom to chase to about 12 feet and could actually sight fish them. It was pretty awesome. Fish in the lower right corner was about 13 1/2 thr rest were around 10-11 inches.

Caught the same on sunday plus a 17 inch walleye. It was a memorable weekend on the hard water!!


----------



## T Shot

Nice work! Might be time for me to wet the lines this weekend.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Geese were not co-operating last friday and saturday so sunday was fishing....










There was four of us and we caught over 200 sunnies in about 1 1/2 hours. This is just a two man limit. But it was great. Now this weekend I have to decide if I am going to go out the last two days of the goose season or go ice fishing. I know tough decision. :beer:


----------



## BlueDuck

Nice pics...... Keep um coming. Ice isn't safe here yet, so I just have to watch...


----------



## iwantabuggy

Just went out yesterday and caught some great trout, but forgot the camera.


----------



## gunattic

That's a speargun laying to my right... kinda a different type of "ice" fishing.


----------



## fowl_play

think its a little cold to be swimmin around for a fish....how'd ya do?


----------



## gunattic

didn't even see a fish...


----------



## mnhunter3815




----------



## james.hunter

Great picture. Did he catch it.


----------



## mnhunter3815

james.hunter said:


> Great picture. Did he catch it.


yes he did he was a little affraid to hold it by him self cause it was still flapping.so his grandpa helped him hold it.


----------



## james.hunter

Well thats great i am glad to see it. I am sure the fact that it has teeth made him a little nervous. Hope he catches many more.


----------



## averyghg

How come no one has been posting any pics lately?!?!?! i guess i better shoot this one TTT......

This was an evening on ottertail a week ago. We caught our limit of walters and released this 22" (our biggest), he may look a little bloody but im pretty sure he lived


----------



## Scott Schuchard

Just a few from this year so far








































[/img]


----------



## njsimonson

Yes, that's 35 feet of water, and yes, half of it is full of crappies.










Get in M'Bellaaaay!!!!


----------



## curty

Small pike nice warm day


----------



## Norm70

that looks like a famous polock bred lidgerwood northern.


----------



## Norm70

> How come no one has been posting any pics lately?!?!?! i guess i better shoot this one TTT......


i will post some crappie pics if i ever get my camera back from the the better half.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Maverick sporting a jumbo....an hour later a muskrat came up through his hole....didn't get the camera in time for that one.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sakakawea is quiet this year....pretty much the whole lake to yourself.










I love this pic.....deltaboy with a monster walleye....who says the walleyes on Sakakawea are getting smaller....


----------



## cavedude

ling on the missouri river








perch on lake of the woods








bass on kota ray dam








an assoortment on lake of the woods


----------



## canadianmoose

a couple of pics from december 30th

had 13 inches of ice, and between 6 of us we probably landed 14 walleye, a pike and a couple small perch.



















got 4 days of really warm and rainy weather last week and we lost alot of ice, herd anywhere from 4 inches-12 inches of ice now, so very inconsitant! calling for -25 temps this weekend though so should build some ice


----------



## duckboy1187




----------



## averyghg

nice pics!!! thats a dandy of a pig in the first walleye pic!


----------



## mamohr686

Here are some jumbo crappies from the alexandria area I caught last week










My last trip to LOW, a 31" eye that I released


----------



## Maverick

WOW...that thing is a pig Mohr........Very Nice Pic's!


----------



## bigbuck144

great catches everybody.ive never been ice fishing.im gonna get alll i can learn for next year!


----------



## iwantabuggy

mamohr686 said:


> My last trip to LOW, a 31" eye that I released


The crappie are nice, but the Eye is a FAKE..........


----------



## bigbuck144

why do you think so? but i do kinda agree.the wallleyes eyes loooks as if it were dead and he said he released it?


----------



## iwantabuggy

bigbuck144 said:


> why do you think so? but i do kinda agree.the wallleyes eyes loooks as if it were dead and he said he released it?


Look at his hand that is supposed to be holding the fish. Also look at the gill plate on the forward side. As well as the eyes on the fish. It looks fake to me.


----------



## Maverick

> The crappie are nice, but the Eye is a FAKE..........


Seeing that you are so good at telling if pictures are real or not please tell me HOW you know it is FAKE?

Because in that picture I see a cold fisherman with a cold fish out side. Nothing weird to me? :roll:


----------



## canadianmoose

looks fine to me bro! hand is in the right spot, holding it in the gills. dosent matter what other people think, u know u caught it and thats all that matters, great fish!


----------



## mamohr686

Wow, I've never been accused of posting a fake before. Anyway, It was about -12 degrees and 25mph winds outside when I caught it. I went outside of my portable for a 3 quick pictues, got a quick measurement, and then the fish shot down the hole. Because it was so cold out, the water on the fish started to freeze (hence the hazy eyes and shinny fins). Can someone please tell me how to fake a nice big lamprey mark on the side of a fish? I would love to know that one. Anyway here is another picture of the same walleye.










My wife took the pictures of the big one. Here are a couple more slot fish we caught on the same day. Notice how bad the otter is freezing up on the inside.


----------



## bigbuck144

i believe they are real. thats why i wanted to know why he thought they were fake. do you guys know of any ice fishing spots in the altoona-holllidaysburg 30 minute from area ice fishing spots.and what equipment i would need? i would like to give it a try.


----------



## Scott Schuchard




----------



## iwantabuggy

mamohr686 said:


> Wow, I've never been accused of posting a fake before. Anway It was about -12 degrees and 25mph winds outside when I caught it. I went outside of my portable for a 3 quick pictues, got a quick measurement and then the fish shot down the hole. Because it was so cold out the water on the fish started to freeze. Can someone please tell me how to fake a nice big lamprey mark on the side of a fish? I love to know that one. Anyway here is another picture of the same walleye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife took the pictures, here are a couple more slot fish we caught on the same day. Notice how bad the otter is feezing up on the inside.


The first one looked like a fish pasted over the top of your hand. Look at it close. There is not way the second is a fake, however. Nice fish, and I apologize for accusing you of a fake. I would have sworn on the bible.....

Please accept my apology. :beer:


----------



## bigbuck144

me tooo.im very sorry.please accept my apologie to.nice fish.never caught a walleye.maybe i was just jealous! :beer:


----------



## drjongy

I suppose you're going to say this picture is of a fake footprint too?!?!

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## averyghg

great pics guys, keep em coming!


----------



## bigbuck144

lmao.lol.big foot.i saw him in my back yard grabbed my dads 7mm mag and took his freaking left nut off.i was scarded out of my mind! :rollin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

It was good to see your face again Mohr! Glad to see you're still out kicking in the outdoors, not that I'd expect you to move anyways... 8)

Nice looking fish. Drop me a line sometime and we'll catchup. :beer:


----------



## drjongy




----------



## bigbuck144

i kinda went ice fishing. i went back to the river not even 105 yards from my house and there was ice and i casted and let the bait go under the ice.does that count?lol.it was my first time fishing in 2008 and i had fun.lol. :lol: :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy

Here is a 21 inch trout from my last outing. Caught him in about 16 feet of water. Lost about 6 or so more that were probably between 17 and 20. I lose them as I bring them close to the hole. Am I rushing/horsing them too much?


----------



## mamohr686

Cool looking trout. In my limited experience fishing lakers and stocked trout, they have very bony heads and do alot of twisting compared to other species. I have better luck landing them with powerpro braid and swapping out the trebile hook with a larger sized red gamakatsu or similar super-sharp hook. I keep the pressure on them without giving any slack, and let the drag do the work if they make a good run. Keep the pics comming!


----------



## cavedude

Scott Schuchard said:


>


I was just wondering scott if you have a grudge against these fish...cuz you look ****** off....  
and are those other fish frozen in the ice?


----------



## Murdock1960




----------



## Scott Schuchard

cavedude said:


> I was just wondering scott if you have a grudge against these fish...cuz you look ticked off....
> and are those other fish frozen in the ice?


I do have a grudge just not sure what it is yet.
The fish on the ice are in a pool of water to stay fresh


----------



## cavedude

Here's a few perch from Devil's Lake this weekend


----------



## averyghg

wow, now those are jumbos!


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Cave dude Real nice fish!!! Did you weigh either one of those? Look like they are close to 2 lbers!


----------



## cavedude

I didnt have a scale or a tape measure. The one on the left i was debating about mounting but being a college kid i cant go spending a few hundo on a mount. But that is the nicest perch i've caught by far. Hopefully ill find some more like that on devils lake again


----------



## averyghg

well looks like cavedude has the spot for us to go on the nodak ice fishing get together!!! :wink:


----------



## sotaman

Thanks for sharing the pics murdock makes me really miss home I will say that much


----------



## meese

Awesome pics from everyone... I went out this past weekend.. beautiful day, spent all afternoon on the ice, and only caught ONE fish all day!


----------



## honkerslayr

nice 14 incher out of devils lake








after dark crappies


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Here is one of mine from So Dak around Brookings.

25 incher and personal best through the ice.


----------



## Feather Freeks




----------



## Feather Freeks

Previous pic was day 2. This was day one. We were fishing on a lake in central minnesota.


----------



## cavedude

Did you throw *any* back? :-?


----------



## Feather Freeks

the first day, no, We got our limit of sun monks in about 45 minz, and then we went for moon monks the rest of the day catching 15, the second day we threw a couple back, but they were mostly all that size, and there were 5 ppl fishing the second day, thought we had our 100 sun monks, but when we got them home there were only 98. i think there are like 9 moon monks there too or something. ( i call gills sun monks, and crappies moon monks, i donno why either)


----------



## Gooseman678

Deathrowcalls-

Those are some sick nasty white boots you got there! Hope you guys had electric knifes for all those fish.


----------



## Gooseman678

Deathrowcalls-

Those are some sick nasty white boots you got there! Hope you guys had electric knifes for all those fish.


----------



## canadianmoose

not too many fish pics lately, but heres some pics of my lady out fishin with me




























brrr. -26 and im nice and toasty warm in my nice camo coat 










dylan and his wilson lake monster walleye, he lost a rod earlier in the day to a nice fish of somesorts










got a good 16 inches of ice on most area lakes now... only 8 inches on wilson though, lots of airpockets as well


----------



## jrricher

here's a few from last year


----------



## canadianmoose

great trout!


----------



## Nick Roehl

Couple river fish.


----------



## canadianmoose

lake nipissing walleye

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e167/ ... 006008.jpg


----------



## carp_killer

heres a few tullibee








and some sunnys


----------



## ross2021




----------



## KEN W

Interesting,didn't know Barricuda could be caught ice fishing. k:


----------



## ross2021

:beer:

Maybe they didn't come through the ice, but they were caught in february


----------



## deacon

Panfish biting is starting to turn on. Got out last night with the great weather and brought home about 10 sunfish.

Now is the time to get the kids out with the nice weather.


----------



## Nick Roehl

A couple nice perch. Will be heading back out this weekend to a couple different sloughs full of jumbos.


----------

